# Beginner Fisherman Looking for Pcola Beach Sound Side Tips



## Noles88 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all, im new here and pleasently suprised about how active and knowledgable this forum seems to be for just Pensacola area fishing. I wasnt raised fishing but I have been on a few trips out snapper and king fishing with friends and thas really got me fiending to go back out. I also have recently inherited some fishing equipment from my grandfather (about a half dozen rods and reels and a bunch of tackle). So I really want to learn more about the art and become more knowledgable when it comes to fishing. I know there is a lifetime to learn about but you gotta start somewhere right? So basically what I want to do is to walk out and go fishing on the sound side of Pensacola beach and maybe even out near Ft. Pickens. What it want to know is basically everything. What time of day, what I should be fishing for (I know specs are out there but thats about it), what kind of rig and bait I should use, and what to look for (grass beds etc). Thanks for the help and hopefully in five years I can give some advice to a beginner on here. Also if there is great fishing reference book that covers a lot of general things like knots please recommend it. Thanks


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

There is some great wade fishing on both the sound side of Pensacola Beach and also on the south side of Gulf Breeze around the Naval Live Oaks area. Live shrimp work great, but you can catch plenty of specks, redfish, spanish mackerel, ladyfish, and bluefish using artificial lures as well. A couple you might want to consider trying are Berkley Gulp! Shrimp and Mirrolure Mirrodine. The best advice I can give you is to go just after sunrise of just before sunset because its so hot outside.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Noles- Welcome to the forum and feel free to ask for all the advice you want. I have to agree with Capt Chris on early or late. This time of year the water gets so warm during peak hours that fish don't feed as much and head for deeper water.

If you want the Cliff-Notes version of great fishing in this area, look to hire at least 1 charter from some of the Captains on the PFF. None of these guys I have ever met but they know their stuff.

Capt Chris Phillips w/Hot Spots Charter
Capt Tyler Massey w/Hot Spots Charter
Capt Brad King w/South Again Charters
Capt Brant Preacher

There are probably more charter captains and please forgive me if I missed you, but these guys are ones that I follow almost daily. They will give you quite a bit of good info if you will give them the opportunity. I have been here 25 years and still learn new things/places every year.


----------

